# PM 1440E-LB LATHE



## 1mondo (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi
I am considering an upgrade from my South bend Heavy10L to a Precision Matthews 1440-LB and am looking for input regarding the PM lathe any input would be appreciated. the 2" thru bore and the 3HP single phase motor seem to me to be a plus!
Thanks
Ray


----------



## 1mondo (Sep 1, 2018)

Sorry the PM model is PM 1440E-LB not 1440-LB (typo)


----------



## pacifica (Sep 1, 2018)

1mondo said:


> Sorry the PM model is PM 1440E-LB not 1440-LB (typo)


I would get a 3 phase motor and vfd for a lathe.Past threads discuss the reasons.


----------



## mksj (Sep 1, 2018)

A few forum members have purchased the PM-1440E-LB and have been very happy with it (see first thread), would also look at the PM-1440-GS if going single phase. A number of discussion on the different models and what they ended up with.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/any-pm-1440-owners-out-there-any-model.59669/
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1440gs-or-pm1340gt-lathe-or-maybe-a-pm1440gt.57825/
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-pm1440gs-coming-soon-to-nj.60493/#post-505110


----------



## Gunnermhr1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I went from a SB Heavy 10 to a 1340GT and couldn't be happier. I did the single phase but looking back would have gone 3 phase with the VFD just for the brake . 

If anyone can rig the 1340 to have a brake when you shut it down I would have no regrets. Mark?


----------



## mksj (Sep 2, 2018)

The 1340GT is a good alternative, the main advantage of the PM-1440 machines is the 2" spindle bore along with heavier weight allow more aggressive metal removal. The fit/finish on the Taiwanese "GT" machines is noticeably better, a matter of preference, price wise they are all pretty close.

On the 1340GT, I mentioned a while back that you can switch out the stock single phase motor to something like a marathon E467 or the BlackMax series vector motor (both TENV), and do the basic VFD conversion I outlined. Very few motors will fit in the 1340GT motor space. You can also go with a single speed pulley ratio (stock machine has two pulley speeds). You can achieve 1 second braking with an external braking resistor (required). The WJ200 and many other VFDs will stay on for 30+ seconds after the power is removed, they also will brake to a stop with power loss if programmed to do so. This uses the regenerative power and the capacitor bank reserve voltage during this process.
http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/MARATHON-E467.html
http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/MARATHON-Y551.html

Before the VFD conversion I gave thought to adding a small disc brake (bike or go cart hydraulic) to the motor and rigging up a foot brake. The bike disc brakes are very compact and powerful. The disk could be mounted to the pulley, you would nned to fab a bracket for the caliper. Hydraulic is simplest to route.


----------

